# Network adapter disabling itself



## jasonpiano25 (Oct 21, 2004)

Hello,

Today I started a downloading program (Blizzard, pre-download of Diablo III) and my network adapter disabled itself. At first I thought it was just an internet outage, but other devices worked on wifi. My desktop is hard-connected to the router. My network adapter is:

Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)

And my motherboard is:

ASUS M4A78LT-M LE

Originally the only way to fix it was to reboot my computer. I've recently installed an earlier driver version, 1.0.0.14. Previously it was 1.0.0.4. I haven't had a problem yet (it's been about an hour). My question is, is there a better solution or a more updated driver that I can use? I tried finding something newer, but had no luck finding one that didn't require me to download some driver managing program that you have to pay for. Thanks for any help and if you need more info, let me know.

Jason


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Jason,

Version 1.0.0.14 is a later version than 1.0.0.4. 

Version 1.0.0.45 is out according to their website:
Drivers for Atheros AR8131 and Windows XP

You can download from the above link without a third party driver program.


Dave


----------

